# Pump Question



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I just found a bucket that will fit 3 bucket of purple or red. I mixed up 2 buckets for the pump to boxs some flats. Put a pvc pipe and a gasket on the pump and stuck it in the bucket. Run some water first, and it worked. I removed water and dumped in mud. Then Starter pumping. Then the pump started to spit, and has a air pocket some where. What cause it and how do I fix it? It has never happened to me before..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like the gasket is not working, mud will put a lot more force on this seal than water will?? But you have prob double checked that already.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

only 2 things it could be...you either blew the top seal around the shaft or the plunger cup on the bottom of the shaft is stuck..use it like that for awhile, couple hours, and if you notice a film on the shaft between the seal and the handle, thats your culprit..if that isn't it, take the pump apart and make sure the plastic washer looking plates inside the cup are free

I used to do this a lot awhile back..attached pvc to pump to run out of a 50gal trash can...it will eventually blow the seal...but they are relatively cheap for the time saved..I used to do hotels..had a box running down each side of hallway to do the units...they shared the can in the hallway...between the 2, they would dump between 100-150gal a day..2 or 3 mixes..if you just have one box running, you are better off to just whip 3 buckets at a time and pour into pump bucket as needed

also..if you are noticing the air with the pvc still on, I can almost guarantee you that your screen is clogged..just go to hardware store and get some cheap metal or fiberglass screen and hose clamp it or rubber band it to bottom of pvc

edit..i just reread your post and it sounds to me the air issue is with the pvc still on...i bet it is just your screen clogged..putting the screen on the pvc like i described just saves you from having to take the boot off the pump..


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.. I will clean out the pump today. And try to get a screen some where. And see if that will help.
Thanks ..

Al


----------

